# Expat Recruiters / Job Boards for Mexico Jobs



## JesseMex (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm interested in working for a US Company or the US Government in Mexico. 
(Positions include Int'l Sales/Finance, English Teacher or Consular Services.)

Can anyone suggest which Expat Recruiters or Websites I should use?

Thanks a bunch!

Jesse


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, those types of agencies are not as ubiquitous as in the USA. Here, it is 'who you know' and familial networking that lands most jobs. That said, you should use Google for your search; in Spanish, of course.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Job websites*



RVGRINGO said:


> In Mexico, those types of agencies are not as ubiquitous as in the USA. Here, it is 'who you know' and familial networking that lands most jobs. That said, you should use Google for your search; in Spanish, of course.


Google first Google Mexico, go there and then Google "Bolsa de Trabajo" for best results, I think.

When I use Google Mexico and use Spanish I usually get more results, most of the time when researching a subject.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

What both RVGRINGO and AlanMexicali say is very true. However, it sounds like you want to work for a US based organization so your search will most likely start in the US. I'd do 2 things: fire up Google and make a list of US government organizations that have a presence in Mexico and then make a similar list for corporations that have branches or operations in Mexico. Then start researching to find where their needs fit your skill set. Lastly, contact the ones that sound like good matches and pitch your case!

If your Spanish is excellent you will have a massive leg up on securing a job where they would place you here.


----------

